# Expensive whisky



## Silver (10/11/16)

Was browsing the Norman Goodfellows 2016 Festive Season Catalogue and found this on pg 3:




R650k for a bottle of whisky!!

My word! I almost choked when I saw that. 50years is mature but R650k! Wow. Just crazy. Six months in an American Oak Barrel. 

Just hope the local juice makers don't follow suit. Lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (10/11/16)

@Silver

the Whisky Live Festival is upon us - Sandton Convention Centre, Hall 1 9 - 11 November 2016
http://www.whiskylive.co.za/festivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @Silver
> 
> the Whisky Live Festival is upon us - Sandton Convention Centre, Hall 1 9 - 11 November 2016
> http://www.whiskylive.co.za/festivals.html



Thanks Shaun - that means its on right now

I am not a whisky fan at all - but i find it very interesting


----------



## shaunnadan (10/11/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks Shaun - that means its on right now
> 
> I am not a whisky fan at all - but i find it very interesting



wifey is more of a fan than i am.... i do have a rather impressive collection in the bar  will post pics tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/16)

shaunnadan said:


> wifey is more of a fan than i am.... i do have a rather impressive collection in the bar  will post pics tonight



We need to organise a whisky and vape juice tasting @shaunnadan !
Hehe


----------



## craigb (10/11/16)

Silver said:


> 50years is mature



Keep in mind that Donald Trump is 70...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/11/16)

Just to be the guy that always has to "one-up" everyone else @Silver , I know Makro usually has some draw-droppers at Christmas time...

https://www.makro.co.za/liquor/balv...ecial-collectors-tube-/br-1-x-750ml--282650EA

But look, it comes in a tube! Whiskey and wine belong in the same bin IMO  Beer for Life!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Just to be the guy that always has to "one-up" everyone else @Silver , I know Makro usually has some draw-droppers at Christmas time...
> 
> https://www.makro.co.za/liquor/balv...ecial-collectors-tube-/br-1-x-750ml--282650EA
> 
> But look, it comes in a tube! Whiskey and wine belong in the same bin IMO  Beer for Life!!



And it comes with a R20,000 savings! I'm tempted... NOT... I have never been cultured enough to be able to drink whiskey... Yech!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Just to be the guy that always has to "one-up" everyone else @Silver , I know Makro usually has some draw-droppers at Christmas time...
> 
> https://www.makro.co.za/liquor/balv...ecial-collectors-tube-/br-1-x-750ml--282650EA
> 
> But look, it comes in a tube! Whiskey and wine belong in the same bin IMO  Beer for Life!!



That is just remarkable @Stosta 
Its quite amazing that one can buy such an expensive whisky at Makro

One would think for something of that price you would be going overseas to some special place in Scotland or somewhere similar - and have a whole weekend with special meals etc - and then get presented with your special bottle... that is autographed etc...

Not just pick it up casually at Makro on a Saturday morning...

Oh I see now - its only for online ordering - not at the store - lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/11/16)

Silver said:


> That is just remarkable @Stosta
> Its quite amazing that one can buy such an expensive whisky at Makro
> 
> One would think for something of that price you would be going overseas to some special place in Scotland or somewhere similar - and have a whole weekend with special meals etc - and then get presented with your special bottle... that is autographed etc...
> ...


I know right! I'm pretty sure last year they had a bottle that was a bar, or at least close to it, and they only had one bottle in the country, with only 50 in the world or something like that. I'm sure one of our diplomats enjoyed it with their naked lady sushi breakfast one day.

Makro is actually really good at organising Christmas specials from their suppliers. We do a lot of stuff that is exclusive to Makro over the Christmas period, going into their liquor department is actually a lot of fun this time of year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ian_F (10/11/16)

Stosta said:


> I know right! I'm pretty sure last year they had a bottle that was a bar, or at least close to it, and they only had one bottle in the country, with only 50 in the world or something like that. I'm sure one of our diplomats enjoyed it with their naked lady sushi breakfast one day.
> 
> Makro is actually really good at organising Christmas specials from their suppliers. We do a lot of stuff that is exclusive to Makro over the Christmas period, going into their liquor department is actually a lot of fun this time of year.





It was 2bar for the bottle, and the bottle was worth 750k alone. The. Bottle.

One of 47 ever made. If sold it would be presented to you in a manner fitting of dropping 2bar on 750ml of whisky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (10/11/16)

May I never get that thirsty!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (10/11/16)

Absolutely ridiculous in my opinion. But I suppose everyone has their poison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/11/16)

I'd rather have a 2016 Mustang GT 5.0 Fastback than squeeze an expensive bladder filled with lavishly priced pee into a Shanks porcelain toilet. 

not that anyone asked me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (10/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> I'd rather have a 2016 Mustang GT 5.0 Fastback than squeeze an expensive bladder filled with lavishly priced pee into a Shanks porcelain toilet.
> 
> not that anyone asked me.



Very well explained @blujeenz 
Lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ian_F (10/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> I'd rather have a 2016 Mustang GT 5.0 Fastback than squeeze an expensive bladder filled with lavishly priced pee into a Shanks porcelain toilet.
> 
> not that anyone asked me.



More often than not, these really expensive bottles of hooch are placed in to collections by connoisseurs. The 2bar bottle was never purchased, and only had interest from overseas buyers whom couldn't get access to it. 

You'll find that bottles in the region of 50-150k (sometimes more) are the ones that are drunk. 
I can say that a whisky from top distilleries valued at those prices are definitely something else. 


Let me ask you this in return. 

How many mods / tanks / WYH do you own or have owned ...


----------



## blujeenz (10/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> More often than not, these really expensive bottles of hooch are placed in to collections by connoisseurs. The 2bar bottle was never purchased, and only had interest from overseas buyers whom couldn't get access to it.
> 
> You'll find that bottles in the region of 50-150k (sometimes more) are the ones that are drunk.
> I can say that a whisky from top distilleries valued at those prices are definitely something else.
> ...


I hear you, different priorities I guess.

At the moment Im down to 3 tanks with 3 more on the way and 5 passed on to new owners - mods 2 in daily use 2 in broom cupboard, 1 piffed.
... for the grand total of less than an expensive bottle of whiskey. 

The 1min mouth enjoyment 30sec pee then flush doesnt seem like a very good ROI to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (10/11/16)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/11/16)

Lovely @shaunnadan !


----------



## boxerulez (10/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And it comes with a R20,000 savings! I'm tempted... NOT... I have never been cultured enough to be able to drink whiskey... Yech!


Vat69 with sprite is quite nice  

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## huffnpuff (11/11/16)

@shaunnadan ,
Nice bar, but eish , apart from the glenfiddich 18 ( You should try the 15y Solero, much better IMHO), that collection is rather...brutal. It take it that what's on display is for social and the good stuff for quite contemplation is hidden?


----------



## shaunnadan (11/11/16)

huffnpuff said:


> @shaunnadan ,
> Nice bar, but eish , apart from the glenfiddich 18 ( You should try the 15y Solero, much better IMHO), that collection is rather...brutal. It take it that what's on display is for social and the good stuff for quite contemplation is hidden?



that would be in my father-in-law's bar


----------



## StompieZA (11/11/16)

But to be honest, I wonder how it tastes. Can it really be THAT good? or if you taste it with your eyes closed will it taste like Harrier lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ian_F (11/11/16)

StompieZA said:


> But to be honest, I wonder how it tastes. Can it really be THAT good? or if you taste it with your eyes closed will it taste like Harrier lol




Soos n engel op jou tong gepippie het


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/16)

Ian_F said:


> Soos n engel op jou tong gepippie het
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ja ek persoonlik dink ook whiskey proe soos pis

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ian_F (11/11/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ja ek persoonlike dink ook whiskey proe soos pis




Whisky is definitely an acquired taste. It's not everyone's cup of tea. 

Just like I think brandy tastes like airplane fuel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (11/11/16)

A little off topic but here goes, 

I have always had this thing that cheap whiskey (Harrier, Vat69, First watch) with coke tastes like brandy and that brandy with Sprite tastes like whiskey. LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff (11/11/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ja ek persoonlike dink ook whiskey proe soos pis


Most people whisky experiences are ruined due to cheap crap and lack of knowledge on how to drink whisky properly, the biggest sin being dumping too much water and diluting it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (11/11/16)

huffnpuff said:


> Most people whisky experiences are ruined due to cheap crap and lack of knowledge on how to drink whisky properly, the biggest sin being dumping too much water and diluting it


I once worked in a bar where someone insisted on the same logic, he insisted that I have some Dimple with him, and despite my protests I got bought one, I sipped it, tasted like whiskey, I told him it was awesome and thanked him... Poured it down the overflow thingy on the Draft machine. But I was about 19, I was stupid at that age so probably didn't try very hard to "taste" it.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/16)

huffnpuff said:


> Most people whisky experiences are ruined due to cheap crap and lack of knowledge on how to drink whisky properly, the biggest sin being dumping too much water and diluting it


My brother took me to a ladeedaa whiskey tasting evening, he is very big into his expensive whiskeys, and its just not for me. Like Ian_F said, its an acquired taste, either you like it or dont
I personally like good quality vodka straight up with ice or a good bourbon


----------



## StompieZA (11/11/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> My brother took me to a ladeedaa whiskey tasting evening, he is very big into his expensive whiskeys, and its just not for me. Like Ian_F said, its an acquired taste, either you like it or dont
> I personally like good quality vodka straight up with ice or a good bourbon




Ohhhh Bourbon now thats something i can sip on all night. Love Jim Beam Black cherry and devils cut.


----------



## Anneries (11/11/16)

huffnpuff said:


> the biggest sin being dumping too much water and diluting it



I like whiskey (with or without the e) and I can remember my dad saying to me "Jy gooi nie water by nie, dit het hulle baie geld gekos kom dit die water daar uit te haal, moet dit nie opd***ner en weer terug gooi nie".

Yes, whiskey is an acquired taste, we have been trying to get my brother to dink whiskey, and today he can, if he adds enough "Dry Lemon" and soda water that you cant taste the whiskey. 

Yes you can taste the difference between cheap, moderately cheap, affordable and expensive whiskey. Personally havnt had anything more expensive than Chivas Royal Salute. So I can't vouch for the insanely expensive whiskeys. 

Side note: If you live in the Cape Town area, do your self a favor and do a brandy tasting at Van Ryns in Stellenbosch. I am a whiskey drinker but I really enjoyed the experience and learned alot about brandy that day. I still prefer whiskey over brandy, but it is really something that I will promote and even do again. There you can also taste the differences, very clearly, as the price goes up. Just please do not ask them for coke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (11/11/16)

FYI,
WhiskY = Scotch
WhiskEY = Irish

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

